# attaching metal lath to poured concrete walls with foam



## michiganmason (Jan 12, 2008)

Any of you guys ever attach metal lath ( diamond mesh) to pour concrete walls with the styrofoam forms and the plastic webs in them? just wondering if you guys had some good ideas. Tapcon thru the 2" of foam and into the crete? or screw into the plastic webs? Ant thoughts and oppinions would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## BrickSetter (Apr 19, 2012)

I would go right into the concrete if it is only 2". use stainless steel concrete screws(tapcons). it just going to help it stay put. i would also and have also used thing washers(stainless steel) on the screws just as a back up.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I did this job last fall. I used 1 5/8" lath screws right into the plastic.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

You're talking ICF's? i screwed into the plastic strips. I used stainless screws intended for particle board that have an integral washer head. When The store ran out of those we used regular stainless screws with washers. Wasn't cheap or fast. I'd wished I'd thought of it first before pricing. If I remember correctly 1100sqft of diamond lath used $500 in fastners. Roofing nails would have been 1/10th that price


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

just use roofing nails.


----------

